# Conservation and Breeding



## dendro_girl (Nov 19, 2020)

Howdy!
Im fairly newish to dart frogs, just two small years of caring for them. But i own a small rescue for reptiles. I have been thinking about it for a while but how can you get into helping with endangered species? I know only a handfull of darts are endangered but ive got a passion to help out.
Could i get a list on what species ya'll know of? 
I'll more likely just purchase some to breed out and give away. Im not planning on selling, i genuinely just want to help any species i can get far away from extinction.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

In the hobby, one of the most important things you can do is make sure you understand where your frogs are coming from and how they were imported (even before entering CB programs). The sad reality is that, demand for an animal has the side-effect of driving wild collection of it, even if there are conservation-minded individuals doing things properly There will always be people willing to catch animals and sell them to people at a lower price, either because the buyer doesn't know better, or just doesn't care. 

So before you start breeding animals and giving them away, just be sure that whoever is on the receiving end of these animals understands how the pet trade works, and how there are good, and not-so-good people involved.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

You could look into donating to organizations like The Nature Conservancy and Amphibian Ark. You could look into an academic degree that would lead to work in a non-profit or academic conservation position. Hobby breeding won't save any species from extinction, unfortunately. 

Oh, and please don't give animals away. They very likely will be ill-cared for, or flipped for profit.


----------



## The Frog Breeder (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, this is a very interesting thread for me. I am secretary of EVACC Foundation, we breed endangered frogs from Panama. In countries like mine the main problem is habitat destruction and chytrid. Hobbyist can contribute greatly to amphibian conservation by buying only captive bred frogs, if you want to go the extra mile, you can donate to projects like ours. This is of great help specially in times of pandemics. 

I have created natural tanks to breed frogs and decrease the pressures of wild caught trade on wild populations. This will allow me to generate funds for conservation and research at the same time! Feel free to check our instagram pages: @naturaltanks (in dev) and @evaccfoundation . Promoting the latter will help us reach more people also so you can be of great help simply by following us and sharing our posts.

Cheers,


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Donated. Thanks for what you do! Please keep us posted.


----------



## The Frog Breeder (Sep 28, 2016)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Donated. Thanks for what you do! Please keep us posted.
> 
> View attachment 295980


WOW dude! thanks a lot! For some it may not seem like a lot but it meas the world to us! THANKSSS


----------

